# For Sale- 1970 Datsun 2000 *HARD TO FIND*



## Cmdelisi (Jun 11, 2012)

1970 Datsun 2000 w/hard top. Looking for a good home with someone who has time to give this beautiful car the attention it deserves. Has been repainted back to factory color but everything else on the car is original. 119,000 current miles. Garage kept for the last 14 years and new SU carbs in 2008. No exterior rust. 

Asking $9,500... OBO

PRIVATE MESSAGE ME FOR PICTURES and contact information

Serious inquires only!


----------

